# Talking Necrons



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok I remember a thread which mentioned a book, SMvsNron, where the necrons spoke, anyone have any idea, it's not D_ead Men Walking_, or am I completely nuts.


----------



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

the book might be Fall Of Damnos and Xenology is a must have...hope this helps....


----------



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

View attachment 15555


View attachment 15556


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

In Fall of Damnos we see several different Necron lords conversing within the tomb. The most powerful Lord is succumbing to the destroyer virus, I think it was called, slowly losing himself to the urge to slay all living things and soup himself up appropriatley. There was a Lord of the flayed ones as well. The Lords were all vying for control of the tomb when the main man finally lost himself to the virus. 

In fact, the only good thing about this book was these insights into the inner workings of the necron hierarchy.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

In Dead Men Walking the necron lord speaks to the humans, but its an intimidatory speech and not really meant to be understood (although the IG do translate it). There are no space marines in the book though.


Necrons also speak in the Dawn of War game... but its not really _to_ anyone in particular, just whatever race 'you' are playing.


Personally my own necrons never say a word: I imagine them as totally silent killing machines


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

In Fall of Damnos one of the UM squads is called the Immortals. The sergeant gives a war cry to his squad when facing a group of elite necrons. 

One of the necrons makes a snide comment about them not being immortal. He says that the true immortals are the ones before them.


----------

